# Maxillaria minuta



## Ron-NY (Mar 8, 2007)

A very small Maxillaria species from Brasil. For perspective, the leaf and the p-bulb is about an inch tall. I had it in a small pot and last year moved it to a cork mount with sphag over the root. I shared this, at that time, with one of our members but I can't recall whom.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------

